# Package Namen ändern



## Murmeltier1985 (22. Dez 2009)

Hallo, kann mir vielleicht jemand erklären wie ich den Namen eines Packages ändern kann? Hab es aus versehen groß geschrieben und muss es nun für die Abgabe an der Uni klein schreiben da ich sonst event. Punktabzüge bekomme. Habe aber bereits mehrere Klassen in dem Package gespreichert. 
Geht das jetzt nachträglich noch?

MfG Sarah


----------



## function (22. Dez 2009)

hm neues package erstellen, klassen rein kopieren und
package blubb.blubb; ändern?


----------



## eRaaaa (22. Dez 2009)

bei Eclipse (und Netbeans sicherlich auch) gibt es "Refactor => Rename"


----------



## Murmeltier1985 (22. Dez 2009)

Sowas hatte ich gesucht


----------

